# RE4R01A automatic trans replacement



## Zorro (May 9, 2005)

Just lost Reverse (and D1) on my 95 Pathfinder XE , fluid not burnt, seems to be a notorious Nissan non corrected early failure problem in Pathfinders and trucks for the year 1988 to 1995, due to overheating problem, apparently caused by the small size flow tubing that carries fluid from the transmission to the cooling radiator and/or the type of radiator.

Recommendation: Replace transmission, cooling hoses and rad or add a supplementary bypass cooler (not fin type).

Searching for RE4R01A trans, gives me several results for cars and trucks that uses the same, i.e. Nissan (PATHFINDER 2WD, MPV, 240SX, 300ZX, PICK-UP 2WD & 4WD), some Infiniti's, Subaru's, etc..

Are all theses RE4R01A trans interchangeable? Can I just look for a used replacement trans from any cars or trucks that make uses same, to fit in my Pathfinder (and more particurlarly from a 2WD Path)?

Thanks


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

They should all be interchangeable AFAIK. 2WD has a different tailshaft housing than the 4WD one, obviously.


----------



## ashcat (Oct 30, 2005)

88pathoffroad said:


> They should all be interchangeable AFAIK. 2WD has a different tailshaft housing than the 4WD one, obviously.


Hello, 

I am in the same situation as the original poster. I have a 90 Pathfinder 4x4 that I just purchased with a bad tranny. I too noticed that several other vehicles have this tranny in a rear wheel drive form. Do you think it is possible to pull the tail shaft housing off a rear wheel drive tranny and bolt the tail shaft from my Pathy's tranny on? I am concerned about the output shaft being different and can't seem to find any links that i can compare the part numbers of the other vehicles shaft with a Pathy shaft. I have noticed that the Master overhaul kits for say the 300ZX W/O Turbo / Infinity J30('92-96) and the 87-92 Pathy has the same part numbers but none list the output shafts. I can get a 300zx transmission for around $150-$250 locally compared to the Pathfinders running around $750-$1500 used. Just trying to save a few $$$ and get this truck on the road. Hell I have even considered a Chevy small block swap and just making it full time two wheel drive just to make life easier but would really like to stick with a full Nissan setup. Any input would be greatly welcomed!!!!

Thanks
:cheers:


----------



## Zorro (May 9, 2005)

I wouldn't be able to help you on that, I had mine changed at the Junk yard for a used one (they had lots) CAD$ $500 + labor $600 + installed an additional trans oil rad ($100, labor included), oil rad installed in series (trans oil goes through the cooling rad + oil rad). Having this oil rad addition should avoid future Nissan trans problem. Everything works fine since. I had decided to go with a used one, because I had read that there are too many problems associated with having a reconditioned trans, too many valves to change and some boring required, plus the one I was changing had bad noises.


----------

